
Show HN: Donate Bitcoin to Any Charity in the United States - hellothere123x
http://donatebitcoin.io
======
robv
Does this have the capacity to work with xmr or would I have to do that
manually?

~~~
hellothere123x
You will need to first convert your xmr to btc in order to donate. In the
future I hope to add support for all cryptocurrencies. Thank you for your
interest.

